# Any good tutorials i can buy a copy of for ewaste?



## DropYoTop (May 23, 2012)

Hi im pretty new So let me introduce my self Im Dean, use to run a pc shop but new computers are really cheap now and then i ran out of business so anyways now i have a shed full of computer equipment. and was wondering what a set up for gold recovery would cost me(like equipment) 
Thanks


----------



## butcher (May 23, 2012)

Dean,

You can get by with using glass canning jars, used hotplate a second hand corning casserole dish, Pyrex coffee pots, used slow cooker crock pot and things like that, so if you educate yourself you can start with a very low budget, and acquire a nice lab as you wish, I still use a lot of canning jars, household equipment, and plastic buckets, I have bought some nice lab glass but have not used them yet (I guess I am silly I would hate to get them dirty or break them).

Memory fingers are a good material to learn on, removing the gold foil using copper II chloride leach (also called acid peroxide, AP, or HCl/H2O2), the washed gold foils can be dissolved in HCl/sodium hypochlorite (bleach), and precipitated using sodium metabisulfite (wine bottle sterilizer or certain brands of stump remover).

Hokes book in the look in the book section is not only a good read, but is just about a requirement to success.

Dealing with waste can help you legally treat your waste, and the safety section will help you get started learning how to work safely, both in safety section.

LazerSteve and others here have good information on their Website's tutorials, video's, and other information.

Reading the guide to the forum, general reaction list and welcome to new members is also a must read.

Welcome to the best place to learn recovery and refining valuable metals.


----------



## DropYoTop (May 23, 2012)

butcher said:


> Dean,
> 
> You can get by with using glass canning jars, used hotplate a second hand corning casserole dish, Pyrex coffee pots, used slow cooker crock pot and things like that, so if you educate yourself you can start with a very low budget, and acquire a nice lab as you wish, I still use a lot of canning jars, household equipment, and plastic buckets, I have bought some nice lab glass but have not used them yet (I guess I am silly I would hate to get them dirty or break them).
> 
> ...


Oh wow Thats Awsome sounds like a trip to the goodwill should get me covered on all this and i'm going to google laser Steve i've read people on the forum say it was there best investments they made on buying his tutorials.


----------



## lazersteve (May 23, 2012)

You'll have better results googling lazersteve, or you can simply check the links below.

Welcome to the forum.

Steve


----------

